# DIY Camo Dip?



## Texforce (Jan 10, 2012)

I need to chat with someone who has ever camo dipped their own hunting rig. I am looking at doing the stock, barrel, scope, rings and base. I just looked in to ezdipkits.com, and I sent them a question. I would love to hear from someone on this board who has done it themselves. Thanks and good huntin'


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've been using MyDipKit.com and they have the exact same things. 
http://www.facebook.com/#!/mydipkit
http://www.mydipkit.com

I've tried it on a few things so far and it has gone ok. I highly suggest you try small things first before trying to dip the entire stock and barrel. Make sure to use the masking tape, it will keep the film together when it hits the water and you're sprayed on the activator, otherwise you will end up with some very odd looking parts. Take your time when dipping the part and don't do it too fast.

Youtube has lots of videos of guys doing this.


----------



## Texforce (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been on Youtube most of the afternoon, and I guess what I'm looking for is how to "prep" (tape-off the scope and barrel). I really need to find some info. on these two areas. The process itself looks simple, but I sure don't want to make a mistake because of bad prep work. I appreciate the input. Thanks


----------

